# Fan questions



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those that have a fan on your boat how much does it help? can you go in less water than with a trolling motor? I know its not like a air boat and run on mud but can you push your boat if its dragging bottom a little?

I have a 17/52 with float boxes and a tunnel hull. We stay in deep water alot but it be nice to use on the coast for flounder and the carp in the grass flats.


----------



## Texas Gar Fishing (Apr 19, 2014)

I dont have one myself but they do work good. www.arrowprop.com makes a 35hp with a reduction that should push you better than trolling


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

i have a 27hp honda now came off a go devil that i could use but just trying to see if its worth my time.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

im guessing you can go better just bc you dont have the shaft of the trolling motor to deal with.


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

once you have a fan you'll never want to go back to a troller!
you can get places not even an airboat can get.
I know I've had all three.
you can push a little past touching bottom with the fan but not much,my fan would go in ankle deep water with three people in it it was a 1660.
be sure to make the fan turn 360 so you can back up.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks mud cat you think a 27hp honda would be enough motor for a 1752?


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

27 hp might be a little big for 52 inch bottom,
the problem you might have is when it turned sideways full throttle might tip you far enough to bring water over the side.
as long as your careful you should be ok.
the secret to getting a fan boat to work right is keep it as light as you can and get you weight distribution right when your fishing you want to float as near to level as you can.


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

by the way mine was a 20hp vanguard and it pushed real good. started off with a 5.5 hp then went 8 hp and finally 20. the small hp worked better than you would have thought they could


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

i have sponsons on the bach of my boat that help with floating as well but still might be a little heavy.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good comments mudkat. 
and yes, they will go better than a troller only set up.
I know of some that will "drag" in mud, but sand will stop you cold.
Ask the airboat owners, right mudkat?


----------



## mudkat (Mar 1, 2008)

No doubt on the sand sad4sm 
The sponsons will help but the width of the boat is what will hurt ya.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Duckman here is one we built used a 9.5 Kohler on a 1870 hull and it works great.


----------

